# Names to go with rosalie?



## Momma2Bee

Mmm, so im trying to think of a middle name for LO but i cant think of any that kinda... flow with the name rosalie. Any ideas?


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rosalie is very pretty!

Rosalie Grace
Rosalie Faith
Rosalie Starr
Rosalie Mae
Rosalie Elizabeth
Rosalie Jade


----------



## Pixie81

I was going to say Grace and Mae too!!! My mum's name is Rosina Anne. Anne would go with Rosalie too. I like Rosalie Mae best. xxx


----------



## alibaba24

Rosalie Marie? but im not too sure if it sounds too much the same? its a toughy! pretty first name though :thumbup:

xx


----------



## WW1

Most one syllable names would go really well with this. I like the name Rosalie!


----------



## sarah0108

Rosalie Jade is nice :D x


----------



## nightkd

Rosalie Anna
Rosalie Jane
Rosalie May

I like Rosalie Jade also!

xx


----------



## sarah1989

Rosalie Amelia
Rosalie Celeste
Rosalie Olivia
Rosalie Dawn
Rosalie Alyssa
Rosalie Renée
Rosalie Noelle


----------



## Emma.Gi

Rosalie Shaniya?
Rosalie Ryann?
Rosalie Malia?


----------



## Ghost

How about Rosalie Ruby?


----------



## catfromaus

Yep, anything one syllable I think. I especially like Rosalie Dawn- so pretty!


----------

